# Adding a third dog



## Starbuck428 (Dec 23, 2016)

we recently went to socialize our two current dogs with the new dog were looking at. our two dogs are also rescues and they are just amazing they are both a little bigger one is about 45 pounds and the other is about 60 pounds so we were wanting to find a smaller dog to add to our family. we took them to meet this possible third dog our male dog Stanley took a liking to her right away but my female dog Shiva wasnt too interested when the new female dog went to sniff her face she snipped at her a little she didnt growl or show her teeth she just seemed annoyed. we really like this dog she is so sweet and we think she would be a good addition but i want to be sure Shiva will eventually accept this new female dog. neither of my dogs have any aggression in them at all they are very submissive they love other dogs and people and kids we have socialized them a lot. any advice? should we give it a try with that dog or look for another one?


----------

